# Destin 3-12-2009 Crystal Beach



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Went down to the beach this morning for about 3 hours. Foggy but water nice, tide coming in.










Set up 2 rods, double bottom rig with fresh peeled shrimp pieces. 4 0z pyramid weight. Never did get a bite. 










Walked a little and threw a pink/white pomp jig in some holes, nothing. Took the sand flea rake and took Rick Shaws advice and raked as deep as I could in the soft sand, found some fleas, big and small. Cut some off, so still not going deep enough in the sand.Did find a curious thing, a female flea with small fleas (flea babies?) all over it. She still had orange eggs too. 










There were a total of about 7-8 of these small fleas on it but most had fallen off by the time I got my camera. I let them all go, need more fleas.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

That's the reason that you put all of the sand back into the hole after digging.



If you leave sand to dry, these little fleas (embryos) will die. JMHO C2


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

aw, those little "flea babies" are cute


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Cool pic. Sailor I know it is convenient for you to fish the old pier but I think you would have some more success trying Okaloosa Island. I have had some luck at the first public access past the military one going east to west. You will get them there in the heat of the season but i think that spot is just not as productive.


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

I agree with [email protected]. There are better cuts and deeper water closer to shore starting near the old officer's club and west ward. If going east try east of Topsail, or east of Ed Walline public beach access. Nothing compared to the points and rips of Navarre but still some good moving water in places.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I agree. When I'm at Grayton and the bit is not on, sometimes I'll wade out over waist deep to cast and still keep an eye on where the wash is flowing. It will usually pick up the bite then. But if it gets too late in the season, the Lady's and Blues will trash your rigs! Hope you have better luck next time out. Oh btw, fleas are hard to find right now at Grayton. I know, dig deeper. Once the bit turns on with peeled shrimp, I look for fleas at random because I get too busy with the rods.


----------

